# Visa Application Fee for 189/190



## amritraj (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I was calculating the costs for visa process but fail to understand the 2nd installment.

Quoting from Department of Immigration & Citizenship, Professionals and other Skilled Migrants visa charges page,
------XXX
Skilled Independent visa: Permanent (subclass 189)

Charge Type Charge Amount
1st instalment $3060
2nd instalment $4250

The 2nd instalment of the Visa Application Charge for dependents aged 18 years or over with less than functional English must be paid before the visa is granted.
------XXX

Does this mean that if my wife has good IELTS score, we will not have to pay the 2nd installment ?

Thanks!
Vijay


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Vijay,

Yes, if the IELTS score is less than functional english level which i believe is 4.5 then you may be asked to pay the second installment. 

If your wife's schooling is proven to be in English medium of teaching then IELTS is not required. 

Good Luck.


----------



## amritraj (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the Reply !!!

She has done schooling in English medium school + Under Graduation in Fashion Tech. in English Medium. However, dunno how to prove that ? Is some certificate from College/School enough ? 

Also, her english is good. And if merely taking the test gives us some advantage in terms of points or preference etc. we won't mind taking the test.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi amritraj, 

you won't get any advantage w.r.t. points if your wife has excellent English skills. That would only be relevant if you wanted to claim partner points. For that your wife's occupation needs to be on the same SOL schedule as yours, she would need to undergo skills assessment, be <=50 years of age and provide evidence that her English is competent. 

However, in both scenarios (partner points or not) she needs to demonstrate competent English, for instance by asking the university to issue a letter that the language of instruction for her degree was English or by sitting the IELTS test. 

Helpful thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3726-wifes-english-language-proof-mumbai.html

All the best,
Monika


----------



## amritraj (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying my doubt. 

However, I am trying for Software Engineer which I guess is on Schedule 1 - SOL and she is a Fashion Designer which means on Schedule 2 - CSOL. 

-->"If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are nominated by a State or Territory Government"

I need to search the forum/immi site to understand how to get nominated by State or Territory Government for GSM visa.

Thanks again!

Vijay


----------



## g123 (Jan 10, 2013)

amritraj said:


> Thanks for clarifying my doubt.
> 
> However, I am trying for Software Engineer which I guess is on Schedule 1 - SOL and she is a Fashion Designer which means on Schedule 2 - CSOL.
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay,

I have the same exact question. I wanted to check the following:
1. What does same schedule in SOL mean
2. I also was looking for details on how to get started with the whole process.
3. Also was wondering if I should go with 189 or 190. Which one will be faster processing? I see that timelines for response for both categories in 5 weeks.

Can anyone please advise. Also, if there are any good discussion links that you all may have, that will be great!

Thanks!
g123


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I shamelessly copied this from the SkillSelect 189 info page: 


> You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:
> 
> age
> English language ability
> a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation _on the same Skilled Occupation List_ used for your application.


This means that if you apply for a 189 visa your partner's occupation must be on the *Sponsored Occupation List, schedule 1*, usually abbreviated SOL. 

If you apply for a 190/457/489 it has to be on the *Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL)* which consists of schedule 1 (also called SOL) plus schedule 2. 

Hope that makes everything clearer, 
Monika


----------



## amritraj (Feb 4, 2012)

One Sec .. I will share few of my notes from this forum ..


----------



## amritraj (Feb 4, 2012)

"You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more."

Although I have made 5 posts it's not allowing me to post the details consisting of URLs. :-(


----------



## g123 (Jan 10, 2013)

amritraj said:


> "You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more."
> 
> Although I have made 5 posts it's not allowing me to post the details consisting of URLs. :-(


I guess you will need to give it a day or so before you can post links or URLs.


----------



## amritraj (Feb 4, 2012)

To add to this discussion, some notes I have made from the forum itself - 

Basic steps for 190 application:

1. Apply for ACS assessment (get your education as well as your work experience assessed if you have any)
2. Take the IELTS Test
3. Lodge an Expression of Interest in SkillSelect
4. Apply with the state(s) that you are interested in for state sponsorship
5. Receive an invitation (Your EoI will be invited and you will receive an email)
6. Lodge your visa application & pay the fee
7. Upload all documents (http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skills...-checklist.pdf) Note: If the documents are coloured you can just scan the originals. if it are black&white docs you need to get them attested
8. Provide a police clearance from every country you lived in for more than 1 year in the last 10 years. Depending on the country this process may be quite lengthy; thus you should consider starting it ahead of time
9. Take the medical examination (You can do this once you paid your visa fee. There will be a button which provides all necessary forms & allows you to select a clinic. Nothing to worry about ahead of time; you'll see)
10. If the case officer asks for any further documents provide them, otherwise it's time to wait for your grant



Question : Can some one guide me regarding subclass 190. How different is it from 189 and how do I get a state to sponser me? What are the pros and cons of 190 over 189?

Answer : The main difference is that you sign an obligation to remain in the sponsoring state for the first two years with visa 190. This limits your mobility and chance to take up work in another state. You can apply to the region or territory to release you from this obligation, but they expect you to put a real effort into the job search (6 months+) - rightfully so, I might add, since they nominated you because your skills are in demand in their state and they want you to work there. On the other hand, if you hold a 189 skilled independent visa you are free to settle anywhere in Australia, which is of course preferable. 

Why would you choose 190 over 189?
Your job is on schedule 2 of the SOL, so you cannot apply for a 189 visa. In that case you need some sort of sponsorship (employer, state or territory, family member, region) to secure a visa.
Your job is on schedule 1 of the SOL but you only reach 55 points in the points test and need the additional 5 points from sponsorship to be eligible for a skilled migration visa.

More information: 
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/137831-190-189-a.html


Work Experience Letter:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...work-experience-letter-skills-assessment.html

Skills Assessment 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/137791-skills-assessment-help-needed.html


Info here:

Information for Applicants | Australian Computer Society

Application From Here:

https://ibs.acs.org.au/vwgskillsapp...?vwginstance=e359c8a7e9374a609d7cf9befa62b18a


Home - Canberra - Create your future

Victorian State Nomination Lists of Skilled Occupations - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria

Skills in demand - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ccupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-20121214.pdf
HOW TO APPLY Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled migrants



https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/175
Benefits of state nomination

If your application for state nomination is approved you'll receive additional points towards the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) points test. If you're applying for a permanent visa you will receive 5 points for state nomination and if you are applying for a provisional visa you will receive 10 points.

Provisional visa holders must live and work in a “regional” area (as classified by DIAC) of Australia. The whole of South Australia is classed as “regional” and Adelaide is the only mainland city which is classed as regional for the purposes of state nominated General Skilled Migration (GSM).

Your application for state nominated GSM will receive priority processing through DIAC. State nomination means you immediately receive an invitation from DIAC to apply for a visa (without State nomination, you would either need to find an employer to nominate you or apply for the independent GSM stream and wait for DIAC to issue an invitation).


As a state nominated applicant you have a greater choice of occupations than applicants pursuing the independent GSM pathway.

If you've completed your studies in South Australia you'll receive 5 points (Regional Australia Study) toward the points test. You must meet DIAC’s Australia Study Requirement to qualify.

If you're granted a state nominated GSM visa, you'll be able to attend an information session for new arrivals where you can find out important information on settling in South Australia and job seeking.


----------



## g123 (Jan 10, 2013)

amritraj said:


> To add to this discussion, some notes I have made from the forum itself -
> 
> Basic steps for 190 application:
> 
> ...


Excellent Job in documenting the notes and sharing them. Thanks Amritraj!


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

*Clarification needed:*:ranger:

When is the 2nd Installment required to be paid? How long can it be delayed, w/o delaying the 189/190 visa?

Background: My adult dependents do not hold a Passport (PP), its applied for, so after we get the PPs, then register for IELTS, then result after 13 days ... everything wd get delayed, so was thinking if it is possible to lodge the Visa (when I get the invite) with 1st installment, and then wait for ielts results .....

THANKS.
MechIndia


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

Further to my query above-
I just read somewhere that the 2nd Installment of $4250 is to be paid just before the Visa is granted.

Is it $4250 each for each adult w/o competent english, or just 4250 for all, together?

Thx.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

MechIndia said:


> Further to my query above-
> I just read somewhere that the 2nd Installment of $4250 is to be paid just before the Visa is granted.
> 
> Is it $4250 each for each adult w/o competent english, or just 4250 for all, together?
> ...


For each adult


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxYoshiky (Apr 3, 2013)

How much does it cost?

just $3520? I will be applying for myself. No dependent, 
Since I am switching from 485 to 189, will immigration be charging extra cost? like 800 dollars? I remember if you extend your student visa you will be charged 700 or 800 as additional cost,.

Could you please clarify this?


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello Yoshiky12,
The fee is 3600 AUD for the main applicant as far as I know. You may have to pay visa surcharges depending on your method of payment.

Regards,


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Since his post was almost a year ago, I'm sure he's already paid the fee that was in place at that time.


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Maggie,
Thanks for pointing that out. I posted it because I myself was looking to know the fee and was just going through old threads to find this information. So yeah, once I found out the cost I posted it because I'm sure someone else might be looking for the cost of a 189 application and will come across this thread.

Regards,


----------



## julianjai (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to understand what the payments are. In my application, my partner is over 18 and with a level of english below 5 overall ielts (functional english). When i am looking at the fees it says that the base application charge would be AU$3600 it also says that for each additional applicant above 18 years old there is a charge of AU$1800. It also says that a fee of AU$4895 applies if any additional applicant has less than functional english. I am kind of confused with the last part.

for example in my case, would the total cost look like this?:
1. Base application AU$3600
2. Additional applicant AU$1800
3. Not functional english additional applicant AU$4895
For a grand total of : 3600+1800+4895 = AU$10295

or would it be like this?:
1. Base application AU$3600
2. Additional applicant with english level below functional AU$4895
For a grand total of: AU3600+AU$4895: AU$8495

??...thanks a lot for your comments.


----------

